# Oldie newby questions.



## Finless (27 Apr 2008)

I have decided to get back and do some cycling for the sake of my fitness.

I went to uncover my trusty old steed (acquired back in 1975ish) and "that'll teach me to store a bike outdoors only wrapped in plastic sheets". It's a real shame as this was a classic old style 5 gear drop handlebar racer which was made in Austria (or, at least, one bit of it was). It had Olympic rings on one decal and pin striping on the frame! Curse my SWMBO who insisted it got moved out of the shed so that she could ....... 

I was somewhat horrified when I went to my local (to work) cycle emporium to find it had closed down. Everywhere else only seems to sell these modern contraptions allegedly made for riding up mountains.

I would love to get my machine restored but there is nowhere local so, at the moment I can't make up my mind to try a self restore or buy another bike. Problem is; I want an old style bike like I used to have.

My very first bike got mangled when I got knocked off by a car. My second was a lovely Claud Butler in Blue but they have gone under and the name taken over.

The point of all this waffling is:-

1. Does anyone know of somewhere I could get a bike restored in Sussex (including paintwork)?

2. Does anyone know if you can still buy the style of bike I want new?

3. Any specialised on line bike auction sites? 

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2008)

Welcome Finless

Some late night thoughts...

Was it a Puch Pursuit by chance?

Frames can be perfectly restored by a good re-sprayer of which there are several around the country, Vaz Finishes in London, Mercian in Derby, Argos Finishes in Bristol. They could probably restore your steed. Cost wise look at around £100 ish depending on extras likelug-lining, transfers etc (if available or similar can be fabricated).

Traditional style bikes are still available, specialists like Mercian (Derby), Bob Jackson (Leeds), Dave Yates, Roberts (S. London) have or will make custom designs as retro as you like. SJS do the Brevet which is very trad. but modern:
http://www.thorncycles.co.uk/brevetconical.html
They do other traditional style bikes but in a modern form.

Old Clauds/Holdsworths and many other classic 531 frames come-up for sale on Ebay every so often too.

Others will be along with more advice I'm sure, but look up those I've mentioned to get an idea of what is available.


----------



## Finless (27 Apr 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Welcome Finless
> 
> Some late night thoughts...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.

It was only when I closely looked at the frame today that I realised that there may be some significance to the decals (what does decal stand for? Is it an accronym for something?) with the Olympic rings. Gold coloured frame with white pin striping. Some very nice details which I'd never noticed or appreciated before; even down to the tips of the forks being chromed.

I saw the name Vaz mentioned on ebay by someone selling a Claud Butler frame. I believe Vaz had done the respray.

It's such a shame because it is only my own carelessnes that has damaged a nice bike.


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2008)

Finless...post a picture.
Internal frame corrosion is often more of an issue than external.

Mmm, Olympic rings, chrome, pin-striping, sounds nice.
Clauds had Olympic rings IIRC>

Take a search around here for classic bike info.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/main.htm


----------



## mr_hippo (28 Apr 2008)

Finless said:


> ...(what does decal stand for? Is it an accronym for something?)


It is the shortened form of decalcomania - the process of transferring pictures or designs printed on specially prepared paper to materials such as glass or metal.


----------



## Ludwig (28 Apr 2008)

There is a good technical section on CTC forum. Also check classiclightweights and 43bikes etc. The world is your oyster....go for it!


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Apr 2008)

A mid seventies five speed bike made in Austria...

Sorry to dampen your enthusiasm for a restoration project Finless, but even in it's prime your machine would have been strictly budget. It is highly unlikely to have had any rustproofing on the inside of what were probably cheap tubes and any attempt at respraying and restoring would be throwing good money after bad - alot of modern equipment would not even fit the frame. You would be better served by the cheapest road bike you could find in Halfords.

Yours is strictly a skip job.


----------



## Finless (29 Apr 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Finless...post a picture.


Will do so. Not able to do until the weekend though.




> Internal frame corrosion is often more of an issue than external.


Yes, it worries me but the area around the 'seat stem' looks fine.



> Mmm, Olympic rings, chrome, pin-striping, sounds nice.
> Clauds had Olympic rings IIRC>


 Sadly, all the decals have peeled off and started crumbling into pieces. One can only assume it was produced as an "Olympic edition of bikes'? Hopeflly that may aid any future research I undertake (I'm quite keen to find out about it and, possibly, get it properly restored).



> Take a search around here for classic bike info.
> 
> http://www.classicrendezvous.com/main.htm


Thanks v/much for the info.


----------



## byegad (29 Apr 2008)

I agree with Smokin Joe. There are a lot of bikes out there for less than the cost of a rebuild. Any of them would be a better ride than the one you've got.


----------



## Finless (29 Apr 2008)

Smokin Joe said:


> A mid seventies five speed bike made in Austria...
> 
> Sorry to dampen your enthusiasm for a restoration project Finless, but even in it's prime your machine would have been strictly budget. It is highly unlikely to have had any rustproofing on the inside of what were probably cheap tubes and any attempt at respraying and restoring would be throwing good money after bad - alot of modern equipment would not even fit the frame. You would be better served by the cheapest road bike you could find in Halfords.
> 
> Yours is strictly a skip job.










It would ease my conscience somewhat if it were one of a billion ......


----------



## Finless (29 Apr 2008)

byegad said:


> I agree with Smokin Joe. There are a lot of bikes out there for less than the cost of a rebuild. Any of them would be a better ride than the one you've got.



But 'new' does not have any nostalgia?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (29 Apr 2008)

... but it has safety.


Your choice, I guess. Can't say I'd be too keen on riding a bike which may, at any moment, snap due to internal rust...


----------



## threefingerjoe (30 Apr 2008)

Finless, I really have to agree with those who are recommending a new bike. If you haven't ridden in many years, you will be AMAZED at the advances made in bikes in the last 20 years! Gears shift PROPERLY these days...FAST and SMOOTH. Little additions such as ramps on the sides of sprockets and tooth "patterns" such as little twists in the cogs, and different heights of cogs help the chain walk up onto the next selected gear. Indexed shifters are ACCURATE and gear changes instantaneous. Brakes are FAR better than you remember. 

If we'd had bikes like this during the huge bike craze back in the 1970s, (at least in the US), all of the bikes sold back then would have been RIDDEN instead of collecting dust in garages.


----------



## zimzum42 (30 Apr 2008)

I got a 'classic' style frame from Bob Jackson, it's a beaut.......

I guess you could source authentic parts for it, would be more fun than buying it complete.

Are you going to go for suicide levers?


----------



## Finless (30 Apr 2008)

zimzum42 said:


> I got a 'classic' style frame from Bob Jackson, it's a beaut.......
> 
> I guess you could source authentic parts for it, would be more fun than buying it complete.
> 
> Are you going to go for suicide levers?



WTF are 'suicide levers'? 

I'm confused about what to do. I my bike is one of billions made from cheap steel and ....... then I might just bin it. Perhaps I'll end up with 2 bikes?


----------



## palinurus (30 Apr 2008)

Finless said:


> WTF are 'suicide levers'?




http://www.sheldonbrown.com/gloss_e-f.html#extension


----------



## palinurus (30 Apr 2008)

Finless said:


> Perhaps I'll end up with 2 bikes?



You'll need an old beater for going to the pub etc.


----------



## Tynan (30 Apr 2008)

'the slang terms "death grips", "suicide levers" and "turkey wings" are occasionally substituted.'

yikes


----------



## Finless (15 May 2008)

*Sorry for the delay with the pictures.*

Pictures.

I'm torn now about which bike to buy, should I opt for a new one.

I don't want suspension.
I may want to ride along the beach (hard but wet sand when the tide is out) so corrosion cold be a big issue.
I used to be able to step on the pedals a bit so I don't want ridiculously high(?) gears where it is quicker to get off and walk. Nothing higher than what used to be first gear on the old standard 5 speed bikes.
I certainly want a much lower gear than 5th on the old standard 5 speed bikes.
I quite like the look of those attachments that look like animal horns.
I don't want nobbly tyres.

Fussy, aren't I?


----------



## Twenty Inch (15 May 2008)

Finless said:


> Pictures.
> 
> I'm torn now about which bike to buy, should I opt for a new one.
> 
> ...



Nope, you're not fussy, you're building up a good picture of what you want, which will help when some spotty berk tries to mis-sell you a heap of junk (I've seen it happen).

A nice Dawes Galaxy will handle the above very easily. Beach corrosion isn't an issue if you wash the bike with fresh water after riding on the beach.


----------



## Over The Hill (17 May 2008)

Finless MOVE ON MATE!!!

Look at cars, would you really be able to use a 33 year old cortina as a serious form of transport? 
If you want a project to do and then look at then OK otherwise (or while you are spending all summer doing that) go on Ebay or look at old bikes in bike shop and get something for now to get you out and on the road. 

You may be in need of the gears as the last 33 years may have had some effect on you. 

I know all bike shops seem to be filled with mountain bikes but look around and there are lots of road bikes to choose from. 

You need to move with the times, bikes like cars have got a whole lot better. But I agree suspension is a waste of time. Modern 24 gear bikes are a joy to use and they will help you get back into it better. 

£150 will get you a good spec second hand bike less than 5 years old and you will end up leaving the old one in the garden once you have got used to the way things have moved on.


----------



## Finless (19 May 2008)

Over The Hill said:


> Finless MOVE ON MATE!!!
> 
> Look at cars, would you really be able to use a 33 year old cortina as a serious form of transport?
> If you want a project to do and then look at then OK otherwise (or while you are spending all summer doing that) go on Ebay or look at old bikes in bike shop and get something for now to get you out and on the road.
> ...



I have to admit that I am quite tempted. Although I would like a new bike. I've never managed to own a new car but a new bike ........... surely I can afford that.

I suppose the next question is; is a second hand 5yo bicycle going to be better than a bottom of the range new one?

I'm fed up with being poor ............. and old ............. and having wrinkles .............. and above average bad cholesterol levels ........ and a decreasing capacity to sup a beer or 6 .............. and a keyboard where the stupid U key seems to have a problem. Sigh.


----------



## gstratton (8 Sep 2010)

I think it is a Puch Pursuit.

I have one. Built in Austria.

Did you mend this one?

I hope so.

If not, I need the bottom bracket casing for mine as it has snapped.

This didn't happen suddenly or in a dangerous fashion so I wouldn't worry about people saying that a bike will suddenly snap apart as you are riding along.


----------

